# Cancelled Anesthesia Case



## cmacpc (Sep 26, 2012)

Need some opinions should I bill.  Anesthesia code 00670-53?  as pt had the procedure 2 days later.  The anesthesia notes are as follows:
Anesthesia start:  0848 Anesthesia end:  1432 Pt was initially scheduled for Lumbar Corpectomy, Laminectomy
Monitors attached
Preo2 smooth IV induction, intubated w/glidescope as noted 
Versed 0849
Pt turned prone after about 2 hrs of trying for A-line pt turned supine try to get A-line again
Cut down being done for A-line. Bair Hugger put over pt.
Surgeon cancelled case @ 1350.  
No A-line.  
The documentation on the anesthesia record time line is documented minute by minute and all pt vitals as well as drugs administered to pt.

Any thoughts???

TIA


----------



## aschaeve (Sep 26, 2012)

Anesthesia time can be billed with the procedure code, if the patient was sedated for 16 minutes or more.  Put the 53 modifier on the procedure code (Physician or Physician and CRNA).  Use the ICD 9 code for the reason why the procedure was cancelled, if you cannot find one, use the reason why the procedure was going to be done.  Use code V64.1 as the second dx., Surgical or other procedure not carried out because of contraindication or V64.2 Surgical or other procedure not carried out because of patient's decision, or V64.3 Procedure not carried out for other reasons.

I would also bill for the Art Line that was attempted with a 53 modifier.

Alicia, CPC


----------



## Michele Hannon (Oct 10, 2012)

Would need to know WHY the case was cancelled.......any surgeon documentation?


----------

